# Costume ideas



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Do you want to do the typical Dracula?How about a wizard?Why not go as a homocidal maniac?(just dress normal and occassionally pull out a meat cleaver)There is the CROW.Dead man talking(check out the "fake wounds" post)

rod spain


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Go as the Sorcerer of all Evil and have her dress up as an evil forest nymph. That's what my parents did last year and it was a hit!
If you don't know what an evil forest nymph looks like,check the 5th page of "What are you going to be for halloween". I typed up a whole thing on it.
You can also go as an evil wizard and a witch. How about satan's elves? If your wife loves to dress sexy,go as Jack the Ripper and one of his victims. Or have her check www.lollipoplingerie.com for some inspiration!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Martha, eh? Go as Emril 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Martha Stewart Dead with some blood is great, you be Emeril Lagasse in a bloodied white shirt and chef hat and take along your meat cleaver and a jar of essence, BAM, cook her up! How about Adam and Eve? All you need are a couple fig leaves an apple and a serpent (rubber snake from the dollar store). If you're shy (which it doesn't sound like you are) you can add some flesh colored thongs under your leaves. How about a cave man and woman? You can both wrap a hunk of fake fur around you and over one shoulder cutting the bottom kind of raggedy, then you can drag her around by her hair! Speaking of Raggedy, why not the x-rated version of Raggedy Ann and Andy? Glue some red yarn hanging out from under your hats for hair, paint a red triangle on your noses, you can wear blue pants and suspenders without a shirt, and she can wear a blue dress and white pinafore that's a little too short. You can paint the red stripes on her bare legs, that will be a fun pre-party project, (however, you may not make it to the party) hehehe! Have fun!

Yagottawanna!


----------

